# Merida TFS 900D



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

My Merida, living in Seoul has been tough. Lots of mail order and discovering local shops. Most places here carry Wal-mart Style Rides (Lespo). It was very hard to find a bike to fit me here. But, a few years back I got this and have went the long route to make it lighter. The hardest thing was learning about some of the costly mistakes I made, by purchasing very heavy parts to begin with.

The hardest thing about this build has been realizing limits and that what I really need to do is buy a new frame. I started around 
11.7kg (25.79lbs)

_*How the build started*_
Series: Matts TFS
Level: Sport
Model: Matts TFS
Model: 900-D
Speeds: 27
Frame: MATTS TFS-disc (1886grams)
Fork: Manitou Relic Super 80 lockout.
Brake-F: Avid Juicy 5 185
Brake-R: Avid Juicy 5 160
C-Housing: SP41 seal
Chain: Shimano CN-HG73
Chainwheel: Shimano LX 44-32-22
Derailleur-F: Shimano XT
Derailleur-R: Shimano XT Top Normal
Freewheel: Shimano HG50-9 11-32
Bar-End: XM Comp
Grip: XM Speed
H-Bar: XM Pro Flat 600
H-B Stem: XM Comp 10
Head Set: M11 Neck
Hub-F: Shimano XT disc
Hub-R: Shimano XT disc
Pedal: Shimano M505
Rim: Alex TD17 disc Black
Saddle: XM Comp
Seat Clamp: XM Comp QR
Seat Post: XM Comp SB20 27.2
Shifter-F: Shimano XT rapidfire
Shifter-R: Shimano XT rapidfire
Spoke: Stainless Black
Tyre-F: Maxxis RanChero 2.2 Kevlar
Tyre-R: Maxxis RanChero 2.2 Kevlar

Frame
Matts TFS 900 Disc (1886 grams)
www.exmtb.co.kr

Wheelset
Custom Marwi/ Hope/Mavic/ 717 
KCNC Skewers
www.exmtb.co.kr

Tires
Maxxis 285 (278 grams x2)
www.athb.co.kr

Tubes
Conti Supersonic (89 grams x2)
www.exmtb.co.kr

Rim Tape 
Yellow Velo Plugs (7 grams)
www.veloplugs.com (couldn't find anywhere else)

SeatpostThomson Masterpiece ; KCNC Clamps and Ti Bolts (152 grams)www.ebay.com (DGCYCLES)
Thank you Blown Civic, for the clamps!

Saddle 
SDG Ti FLY (185 grams)
www.thefixbikes.com

Seat Collar
Viper with Ti Bolt (M5x20) (16 grams)
Gun Bike Korea

Stem
Thomson Elite (waiting for Syntace to arrive/ M5x20
Bar
Easton EC90 (101 grams)
www.scott.co.kr

Grips
Kahosis Foam (15 grams)
www.m7bike.com

Drive Train
Trigger shifters Tuned w/ M5x10 Aluminum Bolts
XTR Crank (Tisso Aluminum Bolts)
XTR Front Derailler aluminum bolt tuned (M5x20 Clamp M6x10 Pinch, M4x10 Adjusters)
XTR Rear Derailler (Tuned to 161grams/ waiting for somemore parts to hot 150's/ Aluminum Pivot Bolt) (M5x10, M6x10)https://stores.shop.ebay.com/joechaimui-rothshek-bikeparts__W0QQ_armrsZ1 RothShek

Chain: KMC 10SL (Ebay) (224 grams)
Cassette: XTR
Cables: Alligator 
www.exmtb.co.kr

Fork
Fox F32 (IS)/ Canti Bosses and Disc Tabs
www.exmtb.co.kr

Ti and aluminum bolts throughout
www.torontocycles.com
www.bikehardest.net
www.nano-bike-parts.de

Brakes
2008 Marta SL 180/160 (Alligator and Marta SL Rotor) (Aluminum Bolts M5x15)
Misc.[/COLOR]
Azokey Carbon Cage (M5x15)
King Spacers and Top Cap/ Aluminum Bolt (M6x30)

9.0KG (19.84lbs)
Future Items to be installed
Eggbeater 4ti's
Scrub Rotors or 180mm Alligator
Syntace F99 (Ti Bolts)
New Frame (Tomac Type X)
Selle Italia C64

Tire options --Use All
Furious Freds 
www.m7bike.co.kr

Kenda Klimax 345 
www.exmtb.co.kr

Racing Ralph 
www.m7bike.co.kr


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

nice bike!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks Cheers!*

Thanks for the compliment!
Here is what I did with the extra parts.

Built this for the girlfriend , after some ideas from a pink bike web site.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

good bikes...

i prefer Merida ... laying other pink one to your girlfreind , nikoli ....


personally i find rims not comparable to other parts ...

nice parts choosing


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

The rims were one of those bad choices, ZTR's are not sold here , but I will have new wheels for the next build..
Do you think the gold bolts you have will match up with what I have..


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

how heavy is the merida frame?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

1880g way heavy


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> 1880g way heavy


700-750g saved on frame alone, your going to have a rush that day


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thinking the Tomac is what I will do, they do have one in country.. But it's white.. and want over 3,000 for the frame... Have looked alot at the Pedal Force Frames..


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice build!!

Fork is heavy... How about Manitou R7 in candy red? May be that suits better with rest of your red parts.


BTW my ww friend built a pink bike too...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats hot!!
Do you Know his part specs.. interesting crank.. (Fork)

I really like Manitou.. But I think that fork is Post Mount... My brakes are currently IS.. but it is easy to get a caliper...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

She actually asked to switch the tires, cause she doesn't wanna get them dirty...
Frame was free... Its a small at 2.98 lbs.. Picked the other stuff up here and There..If i recall.. Put $250.00 into... Kinda turned into a fun project... Might throw on some Pink Cranksand drop the triple.. She wanted the Hope Brakes... but couldnt find a deal...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

The guy at my LBS shot this in Europe. They have this in Large, prefer black..
Wish he would have shot up a bit higher to see the scale...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Headset..*

To the part pro's here, looking at my headset... will the Tune BuBU fit


----------

